# Excited to try a new training facility



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

A new training centre has opened up which is rare around here, and I'm excited to try someone and somewhere different. I signed Dolly up for a class which start on the 15th and Abbey will start hers two weeks after that. Although I like the woman who owns and does the classes at the place I've always gone, Dolly's recent beginner agility class gave me concern for profit over safety. I think it will be good for me to experience someone else's class, she is also a positive based trainer and I'm excited to get started. Classes are expensive, so I'm also looking for more structure and less personal story telling and chatter. It can still be fun and sociable, but I've paid for X amount of lessons and I want to learn something and practice with my dogs. I do have one concern, the dog training community is competitive and small and I don't want to burn any bridges, or hurt someone's feelings either. I'm not sure if I should mention I'm going to try out this facility (her competitor), or just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so glad you got a new option for training after that last miserable and unprofessional experience.

I wouldn't say anything to the previous trainer. There is no reason to tell her and if she is professional she should welcome you back anytime. And if you come back to her for further training, she should respect what you have learned in this new place and take that into account when placing you in one of her classes. 

I've been to 4 different training facilities. 

The first place was for adult obedience since Babykins was an older puppy when I got her. That trainer was mean to the dog owners and some of her methods were borderline cruel to the dogs. She trains for agility and obedience there and it's the closest facility to my house. I couldn't wait to finish the course. I would have dropped out earlier if I felt that it was harmful to my dog. When I first went there I went with the intention of staying there - I'm so glad I didn't pay for multiple sessions. 8 weeks was more than enough here. We learned the minimum basics.

The next place I found on the internet because I was looking for CGC/therapy dog training - loved this place. They had a dog care, fancy dog food store and the training on the side. The trainers are well known in the obedience and nose work and have done agility - but they decided to stick to basic obedience type classes. This was a solid half hour driving on the highway which I didn't like - wished they were closer. So after I got my CGC, TDI and ACGC I had to move on and found one of my current places.

I was so lucky to be able to get a spot in the next place where I'm training for competition obedience. It's a wonderful professional place and they also have a great agility facility too and everyone speaks very highly of their training. This is a AKC club and they have official events here. This place is an hour driving on the highway - and I used to hate that half hour drive. haha I'm getting used to the commute.

I found another club which is smaller that is more focused on agility which is a half hour away. Some of the trainers here also teach at the same place I go for obedience. And I may take some obedience here since their teacher also teaches at the club above.

The first place I went - that miserable private place - that teacher demanded that we had to take all our classes with her - if we didn't, then there was something wrong with us. 

The three other places I've gone, they have all recommended taking classes at various training facilities. I've had trainers from other clubs attend my small dog advanced obedience class to learn new ideas on training a small dog.

All my teachers have taken many classes or gone to training seminars put on by well known trainers. They are all about the learning and they know that you will learn more by exposing your self to different trainers. They have all recommended to their classes that we should take classes at the other clubs.

I hope that the trainers you're working with have the same attitude - that you should take some classes elsewhere to help broaden your training skills.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Word gets around even near me which has a large and robust dog training community. There is my obedience club, another obedience club, about 4 or 5 other kennel clubs (mostly conformation people), and two for profit training facility that offers classes in breed handling, agility, obedience and rally. There are three indoor facilities that can host trials. Add to that all of the private trainers and smaller board and train places there are around here, yet we all know each other. I actually think I might tell the person who you've been training with that you are going to the other place for the benefit of helping your girls to generalize their training. Since dogs are not good generalizers and anyone who knows a wisp of anything about dogs understands that it shouldn't be a problem and if it is, it would have been anyway since I can't imagine word won't get back to her.

One of the people who is currently in my novice class also goes to a Petco class. I have no problem with that since he is doing it to help his dog generalize the behaviors he is working on.

I also have to say that while I did have thoughts about the BC in that agility class I don't actually think your experience was really all that badly over the top. No dog was physically hurt and having groups of dogs around always poses risks. We have a prominent sign at our club reminding people that they are training at their own risk. Just today a clumber spaniel growled and snapped/lunged at me when I approached for a stand for exam. She then growled at me two more times right after that. Stuff like that happens. At the end of the class I went over to her and her handler to speak to him and give the dog a chance to relax near me with nothing happening and then I reached down to offer my hand for a sniff and she was fine. She might not have been, but it was important for me to check things out (I have quick reflexes). There are always real risks very nearby and it is up to each of us to do the best we can to manage and mitigate them.

I hope the new classes are a great experience for you and your girls.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I went over to her and her handler to speak to him and give the dog a chance to relax near me with nothing happening


The surest way to relax a dog around a new person.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I think I'll just play saying something by ear if the opportunity presents itself, I don't want to drop in just to announce it. I hope she will see it as just further training with the girls, and not a reflection of anything else. Lily, I think the BC was very different from what you usually see or expect in any given class, had he remained I think it would have ended badly for someone. It was his owners that made this situation worse and different from any I've seen, I really think he has no chance of a normal life with them. If anyone had to leave bleeding I'm glad it was the owner and not one of us or a dog. I am excited though, just to try something different but will definitely still frequent the other facility.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy said:


> I think I'll just play saying something by ear if the opportunity presents itself, I don't want to drop in just to announce it. I hope she will see it as just further training with the girls, and not a reflection of anything else. *Lily, I think the BC was very different from what you usually see or expect in any given class, had he remained I think it would have ended badly for someone*. It was his owners that made this situation worse and different from any I've seen, I really think he has no chance of a normal life with them. If anyone had to leave bleeding I'm glad it was the owner and not one of us or a dog. I am excited though, just to try something different but will definitely still frequent the other facility.



I never disagreed about that when it happened. It is just that we need to be prepared for anything that happens.

BTW CB that dog is not new around me, but there was a lot of energy in the room generally.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Who wouldn't want to try out a new place? Especially before every sketchy B.C. or nervous 
clumber spaniel's owners hear about it. Classes may be smaller before the (hopefully) good reviews are in.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Exactly Mfmst!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm sure she'll hear about it. My groomer was hurt when she found out one of her clients was going to a new groomer and was trying to figure out how she offended that person. If it were me, I'd try to just slip in a little innocuous reason as Lily suggested for trying a new facility. Or perhaps the class time/day or commute is a little more convenient for you?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I like the idea of saying you wanted to work on generalizing training. That's a good answer. Good luck and happy classes. I can't wait to hear everything you've learned.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I like the idea of saying *you wanted to work on generalizing training. That's a good answer*. Good luck and happy classes. I can't wait to hear everything you've learned.


It is a 100% sound and legitimate answer and any trainer or dog owner who understands anything about dogs will understand that reason (as I've said before).


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I ran into my Barn Hunt trainer at the agility ring, and her husband called me a "traitor" in a joking-but-not-really way. I've only lived in this area for a few months, so I don't know the politics of the area, but now I know that she and her husband are the territorial-competitive-you're either with us or against us types. Not cool.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Liz that's awful, and not very professional at all. This is exactly the kind of situation I'm worried about, it's a business after all, and even if nothing like that is said the feeling they may very well feel like that.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I used to wonder why people are so mean and particular in certain obedience circles but I guess it really is a business or specialization and every business big or small has drama, unfortunately. I used to think why can't people all just get along but I think it is easy to disagree in a competitive environment where everyone knows each other. But when you hit it off with someone, it is like the holy grail and it is nice to keep in touch.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

snow0160 said:


> I used to wonder why people are so mean and particular in certain obedience circles but I guess it really is a business or specialization and every business big or small has drama, unfortunately. I used to think why can't people all just get along but I think it is easy to disagree in a competitive environment where everyone knows each other. But when you hit it off with someone, it is like the holy grail and it is nice to keep in touch.


There's drama in every hobby/professional community, I find, especially if it's a small group that all competes with each other. With animal things in particular, I've noticed that some people seem to gravitate to working with animals because they, uh, aren't very good with humans. (It's not all or even most animal-people, of course, but it's a subgroup I've noticed.)


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lisasgirl said:


> I've noticed that some people seem to gravitate to working with animals because they, uh, aren't very good with humans.



LOL I love this candid observation! Could apply to other hobbies/groups other than dog people.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Liz said:


> I ran into my Barn Hunt trainer at the agility ring, and her husband called me a "traitor" in a joking-but-not-really way. I've only lived in this area for a few months, so I don't know the politics of the area, but now I know that she and her husband are the territorial-competitive-you're either with us or against us types. Not cool.


That's unpleasant.

I've been to four different training facilities, two private and two clubs. The first place I went to belongs to that nasty category - she owns you and you can't go anywhere else. I didn't stick around after that first class. She kept after me to pay for more lessons and I was so uncomfortable that I lied that I would be out of town for awhile. I hope this place is not like that.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Skylar said:


> I've been to four different training facilities, two private and two clubs. The first place I went to belongs to that nasty category - she owns you and you can't go anywhere else. I didn't stick around after that first class. She kept after me to pay for more lessons and I was so uncomfortable that I lied that I would be out of town for awhile. I hope this place is not like that.


What a nightmare! I'm glad you had the wherewithal to get out of there. It is strange how petty the dog community can be.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Liz said:


> What a nightmare! I'm glad you had the wherewithal to get out of there. It is strange how petty the dog community can be.



I don't think the dog training community is any worse on oddballs and un-nice people than any other small business community. I've worked with some people who I loved and also met some people who were just major league a#@es to deal with in roughly the same proportions as I have encountered in other venues.


----------

